# Western League CX



## Spartak (16 Nov 2015)

Following on from my previous thread 'First CX Event'
I thought I'd create this thread solely for my local league ....

Here is an aerial video shot a few weeks ago ( whilst if was still Autumn !! )


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vLxI5_8AJ_I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Spartak (22 May 2016)

Dramatic skies above the start line of this weeks round 2 of the Western CX Summer League at Hengrove, Bristol.






Just about to be lapped !!!


----------



## Spartak (6 Nov 2016)

Rode the Western League CX at Lockleaze this morning.
Very well organised event as always ....


----------



## Spartak (7 Nov 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/NcrsoQZLkDM


Preview of next weeks course !


----------



## palinurus (7 Nov 2016)

Spartak said:


> Preview of next weeks course !



Looks very rutted and - uh- _tussock-y_


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2016)

Rode my 'local' CX event this morning at Oldbury Court. 

After a day of heavy rain yesterday it made the course muddy in places :-) 

Very well organised event by Severn RC & a challenging course with two boards and a stream to negotiate !!

Large field as always nowadays & I managed not to finish last


----------

